
Netflix isn't building a TV network, it's building a circulating library - smalera
http://qz.com/674625/netflix-was-never-in-the-business-you-thought-it-was-in/
======
spdionis
It's ridiculous that a lot of movies/series aren't legally available in many
places of the world.

I hope netflix expands more and brings more and more content to the rest of us
mortals who don't live in the U.S.

I think all cinematographic art of all time should be reasonably easy to get
in any part of the world. Netflix helps this and they have my support.

